# My very first "Parrot in a Cage" tutorial :P (pic heavy)



## ab5inth7 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is the yellow/green look I came up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228244198​FACE​

*sesame face cream* (my skin is really dry because I am sick and it's winter .. it is not exactly a perfect primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​ 
*YSL Touche Eclat* (it is a concealer and it works miracles!)​ 
*Lancome - Teint Idole Ultra "Ivoire 1" *​ 
*MAC - Blot Powder "Medium"*​ 
CHEEKS​

*MAC - Powder Blush "Fleur Power" *​ 
*ELF - All Over Colour Stick "Lilac Petal"*​ 
EYES​

*MAC - Paint Pot "Bare Study"*​ 
*MAC - e/s "Chrome Yellow"*​ 
*MAC - e/s "Swimming"*​ 
*Manhattan - Go Big! e/s pen "Pearl"*​ 
*L'Oreal - Contour Khol "131 Jet Black"*​ 
*Lancome - Colour Focus Shadow Quad "Gold Deluxe"*​ 
LIPS

*Avon - ColourTrend l/s "Flirtatious"* 
So let's get it started 
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228245930 STEP 1: Do your usual face routine. I normally apply a primer, then use foundation, after that I cover up anything that I don't want people to see (this is a LIE, because if it was true, I'd cover my whole face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) with my YSL concealer - that thing is awesome and it is totally worth all the ridiculous money you have to  pay for it! Then I set my face with a powder. But today I put powder on as the very last step, because I was scared of getting fallouts from the e/s - simply because they are bright and I did not wanna be stuck with green stripes underneath my eyes, no matter how creative it might be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Then apply your e/s base (PP "Bare Study") all over the lid and all the way up to your brow. And also underneath your eyes.
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228246224STEP 2: Take a brush you use to apply e/s and have fun with
that "Chrome Yellow". I am totally in love with that colour, because despite its matte finish it blends well and its colour pay-off is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go all the way in your crease and bit above it - just look at the picture, it's easier to understand it that way 
And now take your e/s pencil in "Pearl" (any white base would do, I reckon Kryolan has a white Aqaucolour - something like that would probably work even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and apply a rather thick layer on the rest of your lid and draw a line under your lower lashes.
STEP 3: Take "Swimming" and spread it over your white base. And then - blend, blend and blend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It should look something like this:
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228246726
STEP 4: Do the same thing on your lower lashline - "Swimming on the outer corner, "Chrome Yellow" all the way to your teardot. For some weird reason I did my brows at that point, but I
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228246777
 suggest you do them at the very beginning. Hmmm .. OK! Then take a Khol and line your eye with it - my eyes are quite close, so I just applied it within the green area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Use the "Pearl" as a highlight - or use any highlight you like. After all, it is your face and your eye 
I guess you are already sick of my left eye so this is my right one:
 STEP 5: Take your "Gold Deluxe" Pallete and choose the colour "Scene" (dark chocolate matte brown). Draw a thin line with this colour in your crease, just over the green. Yes, I AM aware of the fact it looks totally stupid at this point.
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228247330

 STEP 6: That's why you have to BLEND.
And blend.
And blend.
And blend ...
Once you're done, just apply mascara et voila!
Now you just have to apply the "Fleur Powed" on your cheeks.
Set your whole face with powder.
Fill your lips with that bright fuchsia pink and you're good to go!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228247555
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...g?t=1228247592

So, this is the "Parrot in a Cage" tutorial ... I hope you find this useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 2, 2008)

im so sorry that you have to open the pictures in a new window ..
but please don't be lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is because i've copied this tutorial from my website and i thought u'd be able to see the pictures ..but it has posted them as a link. 
next time i'll do it the right way 

or if you don't feel like opening them,
check out my blog (link in my signature) - the whole tutorial is there ..
and more of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im sorry
<3


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 2, 2008)

Gorrrrrgeous - so well done - the colours really compliment your eyes, and I like the match to your top too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do more, do more, do more! x


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 2, 2008)

So gorgeous! And it actually matches the colors my parrot Guerro has on his cute chubby body!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 3, 2008)

omg woooow thank you so much guys !! 





)


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

i really like this tut- it matches your too as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 off to check out your blog now


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Dec 3, 2008)

i like it so much !
u r so damn cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep posting more plz ?


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 5, 2008)

awww thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i definitely will <3


----------

